# Blue tinted woods?



## Matthewrbl (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of a wood that has a bluish tinge to it?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Some pine has blue streaks.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

several years ago i purchased what is called blue mountain pine, it has hews of blue with some also of grey, its a beautiful wood…of coarse its a soft wood , but if it doesn't matter you might look for that..grizzman


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I have seen some poplar logs that would saw out some boards almost completely blue. The blue is mineral stain and I don't think it fades out. The problem is, when the lumber looks like that, it is almost always goes into pallets or hidden furniture parts and the general public never sees it.


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Come to British Coilumbia where the pine beetle has killed off 1,000s of acres of pine - denim pine is what the marketers call it.


----------

